# Go to ceiling paint



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

We have been experimenting with different ceiling paints because they all have their pros and cons. What's your go to ceiling paint?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RyPremierPainting said:


> We have been experimenting with different ceiling paints because they all have their pros and cons. What's your go to ceiling paint?


do a search, this was just covered a couple weeks ago


----------



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

chrisn said:


> do a search, this was just covered a couple weeks ago



I actually did do a search but it would only give me one page. When I
Would scroll down to load more topics it would just start at the beginning again. Maybe I should try the actual website instead of the app.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint (508).


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sherwin Williams Masterhide for me.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint (508).


Love this stuff, but it is a bit expensive for ceiling paint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

BM Superhide.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Been using SW PVA primer as of late. Has a good build and dried down nice and white. Pretty much flat.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

AlphaWolf said:


> Been using SW PVA primer as of late. Has a good build and dried down nice and white. Pretty much flat.


I was told SW stopped making pva...


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

California Diamond Ceiling Paint. The bomb.


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure a paint rep should be on here making suggestions so I won't but if anyone cares what I have had the best luck with then pm me.


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Sherwin has a new product, Promar 200 Extra White Flat (ceiling paint). I have heard some glowing reviews and will be trying some out this week. If it covers better than CHB... I'm sold.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Ppg wall supreme. Used to labled GLB in Illinois but now it's wall supreme. A nice flat even sheen. Always seems to look mint. $15/Gal


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Masterhide is amazing. Goes on great, splatters though. But touches up awesome.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

SW ProMar 400-budget minded
BM 508-no budget


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I was told SW stopped making pva...


Wish they all would.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Glidden ceiling paint from Home Depot. They come in 2 gallon buckets and that's a free deuce. It actually works, it's what's on my ceiling.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

robladd said:


> Glidden ceiling paint from Home Depot. They come in 2 gallon buckets and that's a free deuce. It actually works, it's what's on my ceiling.


Hmmm…at $26/deuce that's not bad. Too bad I recently repainted most of my house. I'd like to try it before I use it in someone else's home.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> do a search, this was just covered a couple weeks ago


Good stuff. overall one of the best products I have ever sold.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> California Diamond Ceiling Paint. The bomb.


another excellent choice. (full disclosure-I am a California dealer)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cjames said:


> Sherwin has a new product, Promar 200 Extra White Flat (ceiling paint). I have heard some glowing reviews and will be trying some out this week. If it covers better than CHB... I'm sold.


Is it labeled a ceiling paint? PM200 flat has always been extra white from what I remember.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

robladd said:


> Glidden ceiling paint from Home Depot. They come in 2 gallon buckets and that's a free deuce. It actually works, it's what's on my ceiling.


I used this on my sister in laws house and was pleasantly surprised. Worked very well. Covered well and no problem with any lapping.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Benjamin Moore dealer- I do think 508 is one of the best products on the market, but it is out of budget for so many people.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cjames said:


> Sherwin has a new product, Promar 200 Extra White Flat (ceiling paint). I have heard some glowing reviews and will be trying some out this week. If it covers better than CHB... I'm sold.


Just talked to my local SW and they aren't getting it for awhile.

I'm using emerald matte on some ceilings and hope it's not too shiny.


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

TJ Paint said:


> Just talked to my local SW and they aren't getting it for awhile.
> 
> I'm using emerald matte on some ceilings and hope it's not too shiny.



I hope you don't regret that


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mr4pt said:


> I hope you don't regret that


Well I figure worst case scenario is having to recoat with another product. The good news is its a basement where lighting isn't full on and the ceiling id broken up in a couple spots.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I was told SW stopped making pva...


I live in Canada. Not sure if it makes a difference. The PVA here is around 8 dollars a gallon. Has good build and dried to almost a dead flat. Really its my go to as i spray ceilings.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> Just talked to my local SW and they aren't getting it for awhile.
> 
> I'm using emerald matte on some ceilings and hope it's not too shiny.


For the price of emerald which is shinny imo for flat. You can just buy eminence self priming ceiling flat. That ultra white. Super white right out of the can no gray really.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> Just talked to my local SW and they aren't getting it for awhile.
> 
> I'm using emerald matte on some ceilings and hope it's not too shiny.


I don't understand this…why? Unless ceiling and walls are same color and your customer wants Emerald on the walls. Saves a good bit of time cutting in but still, Emerald matte DEFINITELY has angular sheen.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

We use matte ceiling paints fairly often. It's been a trend here lately to paint the ceilings at a %25-%50 formula of the wall color. Aura matte can look really nice on a ceiling. 

Desired properties of a ceiling paint usually include as little angular sheen as possible. But not everybody wants super flat ceilings. I personally like matte ceilings in certain situations, it can look elegant. Sheen naturally makes the application process more difficult, but its not impossible. 

I would really like to do a high gloss ceiling like some of the pics that have been posted lately. Seeing that reflection of the room on the ceiling looks awesome to me. And the level of precision required to make it look good would be an interesting challenge.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> We use matte ceiling paints fairly often. It's been a trend here lately to paint the ceilings at a %25-%50 formula of the wall color. Aura matte can look really nice on a ceiling.
> 
> Desired properties of a ceiling paint usually include as little angular sheen as possible. But not everybody wants super flat ceilings. I personally like matte ceilings in certain situations, it can look elegant. Sheen naturally makes the application process more difficult, but its not impossible.
> 
> I would really like to do a high gloss ceiling like some of the pics that have been posted lately. Seeing that reflection of the room on the ceiling looks awesome to me. And the level of precision required to make it look good would be an interesting challenge.


Hopefully you can find a customer that shares your interest and is willing to pay for it!

I can't imagine rolling Aura on a ceiling…do you use extender? I have trouble enough rolling it on walls without getting slight lap marks, at least with darker colors. And I always lay off with downstrokes and the nap is always facing the same way.

Emerald matte I don't think I'd have a problem with on ceilings, if it was required. I never have a challenge with lap marks no matter the color. And you know, Emerald matte wipes/cleans SO easily after cure. I'd like to put both Aura and Emerald through a side by side test, same colors, same substrate…everything. I generally like BM paints better but I think Emerald matte might be the superior wall paint. This wouldn't be taking color retention ("color lock") into consideration though. That would take years to test. Also BM can do any SW color but it definitely does NOT work the other way around.

Anywho...I use US500 low sheen (+ Add 2) on bathroom ceilings with no issue.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

I also use the glidden ceiling paint, no complaints here, heard SW is coming out with a new one....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually I've had pretty good luck with Aura on ceilings. I can't seem to get one coat to look right no matter what I've tried. Sprayed, with extender, etc. always seems to flash on the first coat. But as long as I finish roll in one direction, the second coat can do very well even in critical light. 

I've only used Emerald a half dozen times maybe. From that I like it better than Aura overall. It flows out better. 

For flat, white ceilings I'm not too picky. Cheap and flat seem to be the main desired qualities and many products fit that bill. If it's a color, the 508 is hard to beat. It's worth the extra cost to me.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Woodford said:


> Benjamin Moore dealer- I do think 508 is one of the best products on the market, but it is out of budget for so many people.


 508 is a perfect example of a higher priced product that actually pays you more when you use it, through less labor/problems. It's a real time saver, especially when you have a critical lighting situation.


----------



## Jimmy38 (Jul 11, 2014)

California diamond ceiling white hands down


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

AlphaWolf said:


> Been using SW PVA primer as of late. Has a good build and dried down nice and white. Pretty much flat.


bet it does :whistling2:


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Northwest_painter said:


> bet it does :whistling2:


it actually does lol. I need a flt white for some houses i did. The rep told me to try PVA. At 1st i was worried lol. Until i saw the dry down and used it. Unlike most primers its actually white not a grey white. Was dead flat and covered perfectly. Keep in mind i don't roll ceilings i spray them so that may make a difference.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

AlphaWolf said:


> it actually does lol. I need a flt white for some houses i did. The rep told me to try PVA. At 1st i was worried lol. Until i saw the dry down and used it. Unlike most primers its actually white not a grey white. Was dead flat and covered perfectly. Keep in mind i don't roll ceilings i spray them so that may make a difference.


the only problems I see using PVA Primer is Primer is a undercoat not a top coat and the other is a disservice to the customer. They paid for paint not cheap primer that is to be covered in 30 days or less.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Helps answer the question I often find myself asking: how the F--- did they bid that so cheap?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Running eminence today. It's decent.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> Running eminence today. It's decent.


I guess it's changed. Used it years ago. Never again. Sheen, lap lines everything you don't want in a ceiling paint. 400 is much better if you're using SW. Touch up a ceiling with Eminence and you'll see it. Not with 400.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

804 Paint said:


> I guess it's changed. Used it years ago. Never again. Sheen, lap lines everything you don't want in a ceiling paint. 400 is much better if you're using SW. Touch up a ceiling with Eminence and you'll see it. Not with 400.


400 is grey. I had a bad experience with it one time. Eminence is drying down ok. Its a bit cooler down here so theres extra open time. Maybe thats helping.

I'm not super picky. I'm much more picky about wall paint performance.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks ok with one coat (over primer) primer is emerald matte lol.


----------

